# Planning travel - Pittsburgh area to Denver area August 2020



## MaryOfDoom (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi all,

I just joined your fine forum here, so I hope I'm in the right spot. I spent a big chunk of yesterday and the day before reading posts and avoiding the work I was supposed to be doing.

My husband is deathly afraid of plane travel and we need to be in the Denver area in August 2020 for my sister's wedding. We don't have a ton of flexibility in our travel dates, as she's planning the ceremony for August 9, so we'd need to leave here on either August 4 or 5. 

We live just east of Pittsburgh, so we'd probably plan on boarding the Capitol Limited at Connellsville (COV) and stashing a car at the Great Allegheny Passage parking lot there. My original plan was to switch to the California Zephyr at Chicago and take it to Denver's Union Station, but after considering our schedule and reading some trip reports, I think we'll probably want to disembark at Glenwood Springs, rent a car, and drive back down the mountain. (I grew up in Golden, CO and am super familiar with the area - plus we'd be renting a car anyway for getting around while we're in Colorado.)

For the return trip, we'd go from Denver back to Connellsville in the same fashion, probably on Monday, August 10. 

What I am trying to figure out is:
- Does it make sense to book bedrooms the whole way, or could we get away with a roomette on the Capitol Limited? I have a seizure disorder and though I haven't had a seizure in three years, lack of sleep is a huge seizure trigger. I'm willing to pay more to have a greater chance of having comfortable sleeping arrangements for the entire journey.
- Is the layover time in Chicago between the Capitol Limited and the California Zephyr long enough to allow for any delays if we schedule the departures on the same day, or should we plan to lay over a day in Chicago? I'd like to avoid that if at all possible.
- When is the best time for me to buy these tickets? Should I plan to purchase now, or as soon as possible, or do I have a little more time before I have to pull the trigger?

I will note that the husband and I last took a train from New Jersey to Boston for another sister's wedding back in 2011, and it was the least unpleasant travel experience that either of us had, which is why we're considering it for this trip too. Thanks in advance for your help - I really appreciate it.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 17, 2019)

I just got home from a trip that involved the Capitol Limited connecting to the California Zephyr and I had no problem making the connection. However, if you are concerned and you do not have wiggle room, I would had a night in Chicago (which I did on the way home connecting from the Empire Builder) or plan to arrive in Colorado a day early.

I do not sleep well on the train, but sleep better in a bedroom than I do in a roomette. If you can afford a bedroom, I would go that way. Because you are traveling in a peak travel time, I would book as soon as possible. I have seen bedrooms sell out on the California Zephyr. Many rail tour companies book rooms on the train causing the fares to be higher and possibly selling out the rooms (which happened when I tried to book the California Zephyr for a September trip only 2 months in advance). 

There are some members on this forum that say you get the best fares five months out. I usually book as soon as I can. (However, I got a great fare on my last trip (12/4-12/15) booking only 2 months in advance)


----------



## pennyk (Dec 17, 2019)

...and welcome to the forum.


----------



## swc34 (Dec 17, 2019)

Hello Mary! I too reside in Pittsburgh and have taken the train out west to Denver and I wanted to chime in. I’ll just say in my opinion I would get a roomette on the Capitol as by the time you awake you’ll be in Chicago but if you can do a bedroom on the zephyr, I would. In terms of delay, you’ll have quite a bit of time in case of a delay so I wouldn’t be too concerned (and make sure to make use of the metropolitan lounge at CHI). For the car rental, check the rates as if you don’t do a round trip rental, some companies will charge a drop fee so though Glenwood Springs may be easier, if you return to Denver, you may incurre a fee. And lastly to check rates for a period of time, I suggest Amsnag https://biketrain.net/amsnag2.0/amSnag.php but I agree, 4-5 months out isn’t too bad. Good luck.


----------



## Sauve850 (Dec 19, 2019)

I believe the connection time from CL to CZ is sufficient unless something crazy happens. Ive done the CL from Was-Chi many times to connect to the CZ and no issues. 

I agree a bedroom offers the best chance for better sleep. Sleep for some is not always easy on a train but better odds in a bedroom than a roomette for sure.


----------

